# Visiting Polis in October to view properties



## Jan2364 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi all, I have just joined this forum and was wondering if any British expats would like to meet my wife and I to give a bit of advice and answer what may seem like stupid questions? We are in Polis from 15th to 21st October. Thanks John and Pam


----------



## exup (Feb 13, 2012)

You might find it useful to look through all the threads first as these are very useful. If you want to PM me with any more I would be happy to reply if I know the answer. Main thing is, research, research, research and ask as much as you need to.


----------



## Popsicle65 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,
My wife and I are coming out to Polis as well from those dates up to the 20th October and wondered if you would like to meet up for a chat as we have been looking at moving to Polis too in 2018 ( August ).
Let us know and we can arrange a date, time and place to meet up.

Regards,
Darren & Sam


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Popsicle65 said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I are coming out to Polis as well from those dates up to the 20th October and wondered if you would like to meet up for a chat as we have been looking at moving to Polis too in 2018 ( August ).
> Let us know and we can arrange a date, time and place to meet up.
> 
> ...


PM sent guys!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Jan2364 said:


> Hi all, I have just joined this forum and was wondering if any British expats would like to meet my wife and I to give a bit of advice and answer what may seem like stupid questions? We are in Polis from 15th to 21st October. Thanks John and Pam


Hi John & Pat,

We have lived in Polis for 3 years now having holidayed here for many years prior to that. The word seems to have got out that it's a great place to live (it's a secret gem for those that live here  )

Anyway, we will be free to meet up with you guys. I don't think that you can use the PM system until you have 5 posts, but when you are able, I'll PM you my phone number and we can take it from there!


----------

